# Anne liegt auf ein Gelbes Sofa 70x



## Dreamcatcher (29 Juni 2008)

​


----------



## maierchen (29 Juni 2008)

Sieht gut aus wie sie da auf dem gelben sofa liegt!
:thx:!


----------



## medi70 (5 Aug. 2008)

gelb ist eine schöne farbe.


----------



## congo64 (21 Jan. 2011)

hat mir zu kurze Haare


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2011)

schönes Sofa


----------

